# Filtration System



## saeeeed (Nov 3, 2009)

I have an idea for filtration system of my new aquarium (about 500L) but I haven't got any sources for that.

I just want to make an internal sump inside my main aquarium - i don't know whether it is possible or not? is there any source or same project for helping me?


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

this is somethin that you will enjoy 2 liter bottle let your imagination run away bahahhahahaha



homemade filter 101 how bout i just send you 1 send me money for shipping you will need to clean it out b4 u use it save you the heart ache of making one lol 


ne ways the diy filter i use on my small tank is a overflow box with the hose goin down to a tote on the ground and a small pump goin back up kinda like a sump but at the end of the hose i have a 2 litre bottle lol

it is layered inside 1 layer of filter just cram it in ohh yeahhh then a layer of carbon mmm huh thats right and another layer of filter media and a layer of whatever you like choose your poison lol i did then stuff the rest full with filter media punch enoough holes in the bottom to allow for the flow down and then let the pump do the rest lololol

thats my diy easy siimple and fast to change i simply drink a 2 liter bottle of whatever i feel like and repeat process above mm huhhh get er dun 

ne ways im seriious i have a canister filter i dont use i will get the details on if you are interested its your just pay shipping...


----------

